# My 14th Composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Took a much needed break from dissonance. Maybe for the better  Here is a little ditty I wrote with absolute zero disonance (at least to my ears) 






Excuse some shoddy playing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love it! Perhaps a bit more sustain and slowing of the tempo would help bring out more expression however


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

It's a nice little piece. I notice the melody is played an octave up toward the end which led me to think it might be nice if you gave the melody to the left hand an octave down at some point too. The time signature seems to rotate between 3/4 and 2/4, is that how you think of it?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

arnerich said:


> It's a nice little piece. I notice the melody is played an octave up toward the end which led me to think it might be nice if you gave the melody to the left hand an octave down at some point too. The time signature seems to rotate between 3/4 and 2/4, is that how you think of it?


It's in 7/8 time, but I did rotate within the bars 4/8 and 3/8 to 3/8 and 4/8. I'll try out the left hand lower thing. Thanks


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

here is a more polished version and where i varied the range on the later part. playing arpeggios with right hand sounded too high, so I just dropped an octave for a part of it.


----------

